# Popsicle Shooter



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

It is a curious thing when your mind starts wandering. I had just finished clamping a new frame and while waiting for the glue to dry and eating a popsicle, started thinking about a new slingshot. So I did what any half sane person with a popsicle stick would do. I made a slingshot with popsicle sticks. Actually it was 128 popsicle sticks to be exact. I glued them to a flat surface and alternated the direction of the sticks each level for a total of 8 levels and this is the result. As a side note, this slingshot was designed specifically for dual office bands and bb's. Anything stronger will challenge the integrity of the frame.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

brilliant







haha, thats awesome!!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Very, very creative and a nice end result


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love it!! If you need help eating popsicles, let me know! 
That is a great looking frame!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

LVO said:


> ... If you need help eating popsicles, let me know! ...


Thanks. You can judge a man by the flavor of popsicle he eats!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet little shooter. And never get between a man and his bomb pop.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Woah! That's a great idea! Youve got me thinking now!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! Talk about ingenuity!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

you, sir, are my hero...


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I bet that frame Is way stronger than you think.. brilliant idea and execution ..
Kip


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I see a new line here.....kind of like Charles' Boo shooter


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

wow what a fantastic idea ive got to start eating some more
ice lollies lol
brain freeze here i come


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought about this last week, but the sticks I see all seen to have some kind of coating that would inhibit glue penetration. Still came out pretty cool.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

well i'll be dammmn! that's amazing. it looks really really good too! good job : )


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

you should name it the Ordie Pop!!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You can get bags of uncoated ones at hobby and craft stores for under $2. May actually be cheaper than the ice cream, but not as much fun.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great idea and it looks cool and unique!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> You can get bags of uncoated ones at hobby and craft stores for under $2. May actually be cheaper than the ice cream, but not as much fun.


You are correct on both counts. Short a few brain freezes, the "collecting" of supplies was the most fun part of this construction.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You,my friend,are briliant!

And +1 on "Ordie Pop"

LGD


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is too cool, congratulations!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

That is so cool ! 
Found me next project 
What did you use for glue and to cut it out ??


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

the idea is so cool


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

What a brilliant idea, it looks amazing, nice job!!!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

"Sweet!"


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

alright, I love me some popsicles. I cant help but wonder how to rig some bands to almost everything I see now.
Great idea.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's smart!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i love it! but i don't think your giving the frame enough credit for how strong it probably is, that's not much different than how plywood is made. alternating directions make it strong in all directions.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. I wasn't sure if it would work but figured it couldn't hurt to try and it was a great excuse to eat more popsicles (as though I needed an excuse...)



reecemurg said:


> That is so cool !
> Found me next project
> What did you use for glue and to cut it out ??


The glue I used was typical wood glue: Titebond - Original Wood Glue.

To cut it out after the glue was set I cut two rectangles of 1/4 ply and sandwiched the popsicle board between them and used clamps, alternating sides while I cut out a basic shape for the frame. Free from the clamps and boards I used a dremel to shape and hand sanded to 220. If you are going to try this, don't be conservative with the glue, use a lot of it. Very messy but the strength is good. My daughter has been shooting this the last few days and with 2 #64 bands on each side (cut and tied at the ends) there is zero flex in the handle and she is accurate at 20'. Good luck. And thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool idea, selfmade plywood







. Peace Mr.Teh


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

ok, i bought a couple hundred rainbow colored sticks and wanna make an Ordie Pop...

what did you put under it to keep glue from getting on your work surface? wax paper?


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> ok, i bought a couple hundred rainbow colored sticks and wanna make an Ordie Pop...
> 
> what did you put under it to keep glue from getting on your work surface? wax paper?


I used a cutting board for the flat surface and just used a plain sheet of printer paper to glue the bottom layer to. After it was done, the sanding to level the surface took the paper right off. If your sticks are not colored all the way through maybe wax paper might be a better option.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

thanks buddy, i can't wait to try it out!

thanks again for sharing your idea!!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey bo I've done exactly the same, I just went out on Friday and bought some!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

How creative! Next challenge .... Match stick shooter lol.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> How creative! Next challenge .... Match stick shooter lol.


Hahaha. I don't know about match sticks but I did consider toothpicks


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ordie69 said:


> How creative! Next challenge .... Match stick shooter lol.


Hahaha. I don't know about match sticks but I did consider toothpicks








[/quote]

Me too







. And chopsticks, in fact ever since you posted this I am looking everywhere for stuff to glue together


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

Kipken said:


> I bet that frame Is way stronger than you think.. brilliant idea and execution ..
> Kip


I remember reading that a laminated padlock is stronger that a stamped out version


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

See what you've started!?!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> See what you've started!?!


Hahaha. Well there isn't anything wrong with exploring new options







Actually I am working on something right now and after it cures I'll be able to tell if it will work or not. I'll post in a few days one way or another but I think you will like it


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

waiting with baited breath, man....


----------

